# Traveling Snow Plow.



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

Anyone ever pick up their equipment and head to where the snow is for a season? I’m in Chicago and sick of getting the short stick wondering how hard it would be to get work up north around New York or Pennsylvania or wherever the snow is. I have business and insurance but don’t have a clue if it’s ok to cross lines and all that. These management companies are ruining the business here in Chicago stealing all the bids and trying to pay like we’re Mexican McDonald workers! It’s ****ing sickening! Donald Trump can’t build the wall fast enough but if he asked for help I’d bring my kids and do my part to close that ****ing border!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What do Mexicans and border walls have to do with NSPs and your lack of contracts? There's plenty of work out there for people who don't want to work for an NSP. I'm personally all for you leaving IL and going wherever you'd like.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

GoPlowYourself said:


> I have business and insurance but don't have a clue if it's ok to cross lines and all that.


 Who do you think is the best person to pose that question to?

And some people claim there are no dumb questions


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> Who do you think is the best person to pose that question


Alexa! :waving:

Personally I don't think it's a good idea to go plow in a different state.

Here's why:
Who are you working for?
What happens if something breaks?
Where do you get fuel?
Where do you sleep?
How do you get paid?

For a one man show, I think it would be a logistical cluster f***


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have one time. Totally different than "storm chasing" like you are talking about.

I had a buddy who had an fire and lost much of his equipment, so myself and a few others went to help out till he got back on his feet.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

How are you getting the short stick? Meaning snow amounts or no work?


----------



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> What do Mexicans and border walls have to do with NSPs and your lack of contracts? There's plenty of work out there for people who don't want to work for an NSP. I'm personally all for you leaving IL and going wherever you'd like.


Seems like there's a whole lotta Mexicans in the big company plow trucks


----------



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

FredG said:


> How are you getting the short stick? Meaning snow amounts or no work?


I guess I got myself into this but the contract I settled on was per event push and salt 1" trigger. Which sounded great but keep getting called when it's time to go out with changes like don't salt just push or let's wait n see how much is gonna fall then we'll go out.


----------



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Alexa! :waving:
> 
> Personally I don't think it's a good idea to go plow in a different state.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm just pulling my hair out right now with all the cash I dumped out this year and **** didn't fall into place like it never does!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

GoPlowYourself said:


> Seems like there's a whole lotta Mexicans in the big company plow trucks


So what if Mexicans are driving other company's plow trucks? Does that mean that they're illegal? And the ones that you talk about working at McDonalds, I'll bet you whatever you want that they're just as "legal" as you are. And even if there are 10,000 Mexicans driving plow trucks, how does that have anything to do with you and your operation? Quit blaming your problems on other races that have nothing to do with it. You sound like you're a sub-contractor to me. Am I correct? And if the guy you work for is changing the rules to the contract you signed, is that some Mexican's fault, or your own for not standing up for yourself and your contract?

I bought another truck this year too (46K), I bought another plow this year as well (5K). I bought another spreader this year too (2K). For a total of 53K. Plus insurance and all other expenses. The fact that it hasn't snowed much isn't "a Mexican's fault". It's mother nature, and the fact that you're letting whoever holds your contracts piss all over you. Grow a set and get it straightened out, and quit blaming your problems in life on everybody else.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

GoPlowYourself said:


> I guess I got myself into this but the contract I settled on was per event push and salt 1" trigger. Which sounded great but keep getting called when it's time to go out with changes like don't salt just push or let's wait n see how much is gonna fall then we'll go out.


If the contract states 1'' than that's when you service them, Never let the snow wizards make decision for you. Anybody don't like it to bad, Follow your contract and pay no attention to them. Your not on call you have a contract and you intend on fulfilling it. That's what you tell the wizards.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE="JustJeff, post: 2248651, member: 37305"]. Grow a set and get it straightened out, and quit blaming your problems in life on everybody else.[/QUOTE]

Whoa...
Show a little restraint Jeff... Here...








[


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes Sir. You're right. I've just had a lot of Mexicans work for me as a foreman for a carpentry contractor. And as we've all talked about on here for quite awhile, the trades are starving for new, young people to take over for the attrition of the older ones. The Hispanics that worked for me were all legal (have to provide proof of that to be in the union), and they literally worked circles around my white guys. The young white people don't want to work anymore. They want to sit behind a desk and play on a computer for their paycheck. And like he was talking about them working at McDonalds. No young American, white people want to work there, so why begrudge the Hispanics for working there? (as long as they an speak English well enough to get my order right!  ). This Country wouldn't get any blue collar work done at all anymore if we sat around waiting for white youth to do it. I've literally had white kids right out of high-school drop their tool pouches on the deck for lunch break, leave for lunch, and never even come back for their tools. The Hispanics would work like maniacs all day long. And on top of everything else, I didn't see his relation between Mexicans, and his problem with not making any money in the snow industry. Just seemed like a completely irrelevant rant to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I blame the Greeks....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Dutch...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> Yes Sir. You're right. I've just had a lot of Mexicans work for me as a foreman for a carpentry contractor. And as we've all talked about on here for quite awhile, the trades are starving for new, young people to take over for the attrition of the older ones. The Hispanics that worked for me were all legal (have to provide proof of that to be in the union), and they literally worked circles around my white guys. The young white people don't want to work anymore. They want to sit behind a desk and play on a computer for their paycheck. And like he was talking about them working at McDonalds. No young American, white people want to work there, so why begrudge the Hispanics for working there? (as long as they an speak English well enough to get my order right!  ). This Country wouldn't get any blue collar work done at all anymore if we sat around waiting for white youth to do it. I've literally had white kids right out of high-school drop their tool pouches on the deck for lunch break, leave for lunch, and never even come back for their tools. The Hispanics would work like maniacs all day long. And on top of everything else, I didn't see his relation between Mexicans, and his problem with not making any money in the snow industry. Just seemed like a completely irrelevant rant to me.


When I was running a Gomaco concrete paver down south I had 14 Mexicans under my wing. Whats nice is they got a little network sorta speak. I started out with 10 and the head Mexican would bring me a guy when I needed one. They train him to do what he needs to do.

I had one guy that never had beef. We turned him on to some Taco's this guy was in heaven. They like there tequila and beer. Most are married with a bunch of kids and just want to work to provide for them. These Guys were actually legal to be here. I don't know what the office had to do but I heard it was a lot of paperwork.

Anyways they were proven to be hard workers and good people overall. I'm thinking Goplowyourself just needs to follow his contract and give it sometime. Lots of Winter left he will be okay by the end of the season.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Italians had nothing to do with it lol,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And the Italians...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the Italians...


I'm Dutch I switched when I married a full blooded Hollander lol.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My insurance gives me a 50 mile radius to work in. I can drive anywhere in the U.S. to pick up equipment etc.
I'm sure you could increase it or set up a new operation in another area, but the premium would be based on that area.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> My insurance gives me a 50 mile radius to work in. I can drive anywhere in the U.S. to pick up equipment etc.
> I'm sure you could increase it or set up a new operation in another area, but the premium would be based on that area.


Is that just for snowplowing?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

n


iceyman said:


> Is that just for snowplowing?


For all services. I did sub work for a company that handled foreclosed homes and that took me to the limits of that. But our normal mowing route has less then a 30 mile range from our base and snow is all in city limits except 1 account about 11 miles out.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> n
> 
> For all services. I did sub work for a company that handled foreclosed homes and that took me to the limits of that. But our normal mowing route has less then a 30 mile range from our base and snow is all in city limits except 1 account about 11 miles out.


True.. didnt know insurance limited by state(except for maybe snowplowing) .. i work all over east coast and my insurance covers everything.. probably why my broker loves me lol


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> And even if there are 10,000 Mexicans driving plow trucks, how does that have anything to do with you and your operation? Quit blaming your problems on other races that have nothing to do with it.


Sorry to be anal, but this has always been bothersome. Not picking on Jeff...he has a head on his shoulders...this is goplowyourself's issue. Arguably there are only three or four "races". Caucasian/White, Mongolian/Asian, and *******/Black. Mexicans are not part of their own "race". They are Caucasian. They are also part of an ethnic group called Hispanics. There are thousands and thousands of ethnic groups within the human race. Regardless of what group you're in, we are all 99.99% the same.

One is not superior to the other. What you are is only .01% different than anyone else. And that's nothing to brag about.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Luther said:


> Sorry to be anal, but this has always been bothersome. Not picking on Jeff...he has a head on his shoulders...this is goplowyourself's issue. Arguably there are only three or four "races". Caucasian/White, Mongolian/Asian, and *******/Black. Mexicans are not part of their own "race". They are Caucasian. They are also part of an ethnic group called Hispanics. There are thousands and thousands of ethnic groups within the human race. Regardless of what group you're in, we are all 99.99% the same.
> 
> One is not superior to the other. What you are is only .01% different than anyone else. And that's nothing to brag about.


I have always worked off the principle that there is one race- Human
Scientifically- **** Sapiens
Pigment of skin is affected by location to the equator, time and genetics of reproduction
Nationality- would be what man made territorial region you (or your parents originated in) and is fluid you could be a Mexican, who became an American.

Ethnicity- would be non territorial things that bring people together ie religion.
for what it's worth.


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Luther said:


> Sorry to be anal, but this has always been bothersome. Not picking on Jeff...he has a head on his shoulders...this is goplowyourself's issue. Arguably there are only three or four "races". Caucasian/White, Mongolian/Asian, and *******/Black. Mexicans are not part of their own "race". They are Caucasian. They are also part of an ethnic group called Hispanics. There are thousands and thousands of ethnic groups within the human race. Regardless of what group you're in, we are all 99.99% the same.
> 
> One is not superior to the other. What you are is only .01% different than anyone else. And that's nothing to brag about.





jonniesmooth said:


> I have always worked off the principle that there is one race- Human
> Scientifically- **** Sapiens
> Pigment of skin is affected by location to the equator, time and genetics of reproduction
> Nationality- would be what man made territorial region you (or your parents originated in) and is fluid you could be a Mexican, who became an American.
> ...


Well said, both of you. Until this country comes to the realization that we all belong and have contributions, we will continue to have to deal with the ignorance of those less educated and mature.
Would it not be an issue if a 'white boy' stole 'your job'? I don't think so. Your success depends on YOU, no one else. So get out there and hustle!!


----------



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Yes Sir. You're right. I've just had a lot of Mexicans work for me as a foreman for a carpentry contractor. And as we've all talked about on here for quite awhile, the trades are starving for new, young people to take over for the attrition of the older ones. The Hispanics that worked for me were all legal (have to provide proof of that to be in the union), and they literally worked circles around my white guys. The young white people don't want to work anymore. They want to sit behind a desk and play on a computer for their paycheck. And like he was talking about them working at McDonalds. No young American, white people want to work there, so why begrudge the Hispanics for working there? (as long as they an speak English well enough to get my order right!  ). This Country wouldn't get any blue collar work done at all anymore if we sat around waiting for white youth to do it. I've literally had white kids right out of high-school drop their tool pouches on the deck for lunch break, leave for lunch, and never even come back for their tools. The Hispanics would work like maniacs all day long. And on top of everything else, I didn't see his relation between Mexicans, and his problem with not making any money in the snow industry. Just seemed like a completely irrelevant rant to me.


First off if you don't like my irrelevant rant don't read it second I'm not a fan of Mexicans regardless if they have papers or not and third I think I was asking a question. I'm a union Pipefitter and we have American apprentices begging to get in! So if your kids are lazy and don't wanna take after daddy sounds like a personal problem no need to be a ********* about it


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

First off, I don't have kids, and even if I did you'd best mind your words when referring to my family. And secondly, you just admitted that you're a racist. Third, and not least, in reference to people dying to get into the pipefitter's union, you're a liar. How come you're still here in IL, and not leaving to chase snow with all of your other smart questions? PLEASE, feel free to leave at any time with your very "Genius" observations. Your ignorant opinions and statements are the reason that many people don't like Chicagoians. 

P.S., how many people agreed with or "liked" your original post, showing that they agreed with your ignorant statement?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

GoPlowYourself said:


> First off if you don't like my irrelevant rant don't read it second I'm not a fan of Mexicans regardless if they have papers or not and third I think I was asking a question. I'm a union Pipefitter and we have American apprentices begging to get in! So if your kids are lazy and don't wanna take after daddy sounds like a personal problem no need to be a ********* about it


And how would you define "American"?

The fact that different races, creeds, religions, etc. are Americans and can all pursue life, liberty, and happiness is an essential part of this country.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

time to move on guys...and no need for personal attacks, name calling or anything of the like EVER!

thanks


----------

